# SS Sassyfras



## Corjack (Jan 9, 2015)

had not made a knife start to finish for several months. Got in a new batch of blades, but in stainless steel this time. 



Fitted up a bolster, and grabbed a chunk of walnut that I had drying in front of my furnace since late last summer, and a block of sassafras that I had saved off the end of a measuring stick I had cut a couple years ago. Never worked with a round piece of stock like this, so hopefully it turns out interesting.



Cut out the parts and glued it up with the Gflex, and it looked like this.



This morning was about 14 degrees, tried shaping it, but the glue holding the sanding disc to the disc sander would not hold. Disc flew off across my shop. Took a heat gun warmed the backing plate up, restuck it, and was back in business. Shaped it, sanded it, put a coat of danish oil on it. Nearly three hours labor. Man! I got to get back into the swing of things, out of shape for knife production. Of course the subzero temps made things more difficult, but I hate people that make excuses so I will not use that as one. Really looks nice I think, and other than three birch bark spacers, all the wood came off my property. Got enough dry to make another, and cut a sprout into six inch chunks last week, sealed ends, and they are drying on a rack in my utility room. Be ready to use next year. This sassafras grows like a weed on my place, got enough to make a million knife handles. And it was free, and easy to work with.



 

The little knots give it a lot of character.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Tclem (Jan 9, 2015)

Nice. How do you fit the blade in the wood?


----------



## Corjack (Jan 9, 2015)

Drill press, and a hand drill.


----------



## jmurray (Jan 9, 2015)

What do the red lines consist of ? Veneer? Looks really cool.


----------



## Corjack (Jan 9, 2015)

They are vulcanized rubber paper stuff. Lot of knife maker do not like it, as it might shrink, or move with age, but the other options tend to be a bit toxic to work with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 10, 2015)

I like it! Very clean lines! Chuck


----------

